# What's my 2011 Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact Rival worth?



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

Had my ad up in the local CL for a while at $2k with no hits at all...am I asking too much?

Bike is a 2011 Specialized Comp Compact Rival with a few upgrades - size 54 ~500 miles ridden.
-105 pedals
-Specialized Toupe Expert Plus 143mm saddle ~200 miles
-50mm carbon clinchers from Nancy @ Light-Bicycle; laced with CX-Ray on BHS (Bitex) hubs.
-Continental GP4000S tires ~500 miles.
-Specialized Ribcage bottle cage and saddlebag.

I was also including my Specialized Expert road shoes with the Boa lace and Lazer O2 helmet if the buyer wanted them...both with ~500 miles.

I also gave the option to buy the bike without the wheelset for $400 less.

Any suggestions is welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

anthonylokrn said:


> Had my ad up in the local CL for a while at $2k with no hits at all...*am I asking too much?*
> 
> Bike is a 2011 Specialized Comp Compact Rival with a few upgrades - size 54 ~500 miles ridden.
> -105 pedals
> ...


To answer your question, IMO you're asking too much, but prices can vary by region based (partially) on demand.

When a bike leaves the LBS it generally loses about 30% of its value. Based on MSRP. this brings your price down to ~$1900, but it's now 2 years old, so another 10 - 15%, or $200+, so (max) $1700 asking price.

Re: the upgrades, while sellers oftentimes (and understandably) want to recoup at least part of their investment, the buyer looks at the actual bike they're buying, so they're looking at it as the sale of a 2011 Spec Roubaix Comp. The upgrades may make the bike more sell-able, but (I suspect) you've priced the bike above what your market will pay.

My advice is to replace the wheels with the OE set and (if desired) sell the upgraded wheelset separately. Since they represent a fairly small investment, I'd consider keeping some of the other upgrades (and list them in your ad) because they may help with a sale, then lower the price accordingly and try again. Also consider stating that the price has been reduced for quick sale.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> To answer your question, IMO you're asking too much, but prices can vary by region based (partially) on demand.
> 
> When a bike leaves the LBS it generally loses about 30% of its value. Based on MSRP. this brings your price down to ~$1900, but it's now 2 years old, so another 10 - 15%, or $200+, so (max) $1700 asking price.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll take that approach first.


----------



## WJackson (Oct 18, 2012)

*Is the bike still available*

I would be interested in the bike if it is still available. If so please shoot me an email and we can follow up. cubs95 at mac dot com


----------

